# Alarmfax für Feuerwehr auf Bildschirm



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo erstmal, 

bin neu hier und hab nicht wirklich Ahnung und wollte deshalb mal fragen wie schwer es ist etwas zu programmieren dass folgendes können sollte. 

Alle 30 Sekunden prüfen ob neues Fax von bestimmter Nummer gekommen ist. 
Dann das Fax als .pdf abspeichern und in FreeOCR öffnen und dann als Textdatei speichern. 
Dann dass ganze in Texterkennungssoftware öffnen und auf bestimmte Informationen zu durchsuchen. 
Die wiederum in einer Datenbank abspeichern und auf Grafischeroberfläche anzeigen. 
Eventuell auch noch ne Karte in Googlemaps öffnen und im gleichen Fenster anzeigen. 

MfG


----------



## stg (28. Mai 2017)

Flot0211 hat gesagt.:


> wie schwer es ist etwas zu programmieren



Ungefähr 8


----------



## tommysenf (28. Mai 2017)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Ungefähr 8



Also ich würde es in 7,5 schaffen!!


----------



## Meniskusschaden (28. Mai 2017)

Unabhängig davon wie schwierig es ist, würde ich als Anfänger die Finger davon lassen. Oder willst du wirklich die Verantwortung für die Folgen übernehmen, wenn das mal nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Die folgen sind nicht so schlimm da dass normale Fax trotzdem ausgedruckt wird


----------



## Meniskusschaden (28. Mai 2017)

Guckt da auch noch jemand hin, wenn es eigentlich am Bildschirm angezeigt wird? Und überprüft auch jemand, ob Text und Ortsangabe überhaupt richtig erkannt wurden?


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Mai 2017)

Das ist eine Full Business Lösung einschließlich Übernahme der Haftung, Gewährleistung und und und.

Also das Problem wird sein, bei der Feuerwehr dürfen nicht einfach mal 2 Stunden die Systeme ausfallen. Dann ist die Oma im Hochhaus schon tot.

Und Gerade auf Brandschutz wird immer mehr wert gelegt. - Also es gibt eine ganze Reihe an Anforderungen an so ein Programm.

Und noch etwas weg vom Thema: Menschen verlassen und gewöhnen sich auf das bequemere System, wenn es ein paar mal funktioniert hat. Was, wie @Meniskusschaden schreibt, dein Programm mal ausfällt?


----------



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Natürlich wird das überprüft da für jedes Fahrzeug ein eigenes Fax ausgedruckt wird, der Bildschirm soll nur schon mal die wichtigsten Daten darstellen. 

Und wo ist jz der Unterschied ob das Faxgerät kaputt ist oder die Software nicht funktioniert?  
Alamiert wird bei uns über Sirene und wenn mal kein Fax kommt dann wird über Funk nachgefragt wie vor ein paar Jahren schon.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (28. Mai 2017)

Ein ausbleibendes Fax ist etwas anderes, als eine fehlerhafte Information. Wenn man sich darauf verlassen soll, muss sie zuverlässig sein. Wenn man sie erst überprüfen muss, bringt es nichts. Ich sage auch nicht, dass das nicht geht, sondern dass das nichts für Anfänger ist.


----------



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Man muss sie nicht erst extra überprüfen, weil man nach dem geht was dann auf dem ausgedruckten Fax steht welches von der Leitstelle geht, der Bildschirm soll nur als Hilfe sein. 
Dass das nichts für Anfänger ist ist mir bewusst aber wäre trotzdem ganz nett zu wissen wie schwer sowas ist und was man alles machen muss.


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Mai 2017)

Ok, also es gibt Faxgerät, Alarmsirene und Funkgerät (in ihrer Wertigkeit absteigend) - und jetzt soll noch eine Software dazukommen.
Ausfallsicherheit: Wahrscheinlich keiner wird 100 % garantieren, aber wahrscheinlich wird die Anforderung dann 99,99 % im Jahr sein. DH, schon ein Neustart des Computers verursacht Probleme...
Also ich würd auch dahingehend tendieren, zu raten, dass das nur der (Internet) Service Provider erstellen "kann". Und der wird das nicht für 100 € machen, sondern da gehts dann ab 100.000 € los.
Von der Schwierigkeit her, auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10, müsste ich erst mal wissen, wie ein Faxgerät funktioniert, aber ich würd nicht 7,5 oder 8 sagen, sondern 9.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (28. Mai 2017)

Flot0211 hat gesagt.:


> Man muss sie nicht erst extra überprüfen, weil man nach dem geht was dann auf dem ausgedruckten Fax steht welches von der Leitstelle geht, der Bildschirm soll nur als Hilfe sein.


Wofür soll das dann gut sein? Die Sicherheit, dass wirklich von Anfang an das Fax benutzt wird, hast du doch nur, wenn du nichts am Bildschirm anzeigst.


----------



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Warum sollte der Neustart des Computers zu Problemen führen? 

Das soll dazu dienen um jedem am Eingang die ersten Infos mitzuteilen da die Faxe normal nur für Gruppenführer und Maschinist gedacht sind.


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Mai 2017)

Flot0211 hat gesagt.:


> Warum sollte der Neustart des Computers zu Problemen führen?


Oh, da gibt es eine ganze Menge Faults, Failures and Errors... Und: Ein Fax geht ein, 1 Sekunde später hängt das System, nach einem Neustart sind 2 Min. vergangen UND DIE MELDUNG IST NICHT MEHR DA! Was nun?

Das ist jetzt einfach nur beispielhaft etwas hervorgekramt.


----------



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Warum 
dauert ein Neustart mit M.2 SSD 
2 Minuten? 

Wie gesagt, dass Fax kommt ja trotzdem und bei den paar wenigen Einsätzen bei uns aufm Land is die wahrscheinlich dass Ausfall des Systems und Einsatz aufeinander treffen so gering.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (28. Mai 2017)

Das scheint ja immer mehr auf eine Funktion hinaus zu laufen, die niemand benötigt, aber irgendwie ganz nett wäre. Aus IT-Perspektive sehe ich das einfach als ein zusätzliches System, dessen Attraktivität höher und dessen Zuverlässigkeit niedriger sind, als die des bereits etablierten Systems. So etwas kann schnell ein Eigenleben entwickeln und die Bildschirmdarstellung verleiht ihm einen unangemessen offiziellen Status. Bevor wirklich mal Leute zum falschen Einsatzort fahren, würde ich es vorsorglich ganz lassen. Für solche Gimmicks ist das das falsche Umfeld.
Vielleicht ist es für die Diskussion des eigentlichen Themas (Schwierigkeitsgrad der Umsetzung) vorteilhaft, ein weniger heikles Szenario zu wählen, wie beispielsweise die Ermittlung der Kundenanschrift aus einer Pizza-Bestellung.Allerdings macht das wohl kaum einer per Fax.


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Mai 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings macht das wohl kaum einer per Fax.


Wieso nicht? Erst vor ein paar Tagen habe ich online Pizza bestellt + Bestätigung und Rechnung per Email. Das lief einwandfrei!
Und es werden auch Anforderungen an das System gestellt! Vom Zeitpunkt der Bestellung bis zum Klingeln an der Tür hat es zB genau 44 Min. gedauert, ich habe auf die Uhr geschaut. 
Ein bekannter von mir arbeitet im Krankenhaus, dort bestellt die ganze Station regelmäßig für die gesamte Station, das funktioniert auch. Weiß nur nicht, ob mit Fax.


----------



## Flot0211 (28. Mai 2017)

Ja du hast recht, wirklich benötigt wird es nicht aber vorteilhaft wäre es trotzdem. 


Zum Testen reichts ja


----------



## JStein52 (29. Mai 2017)

Also Fazit ist: keiner hier weiss wie man es machen könnte aber alle raten davon ab es zu tun 
Aber ich würde sagen der schwierigste Schritt ist der vom Fax zur pdf-Datei weil hier keiner weiss wie das FAX-Gerät anzusprechen ist. Sobald man die pdf mal hat und sie mit freeOCR in eine Text-Datei umgewandelt hat ist der Rest einfach und nur ein bisschen Textsuchen und hin- und hergeschiebe.


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen,


JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> weil hier keiner weiss wie das FAX-Gerät anzusprechen ist.


ich weiß (sogar) nicht, wie ein Faxgerät funktioniert...
Wird automatisch eine Datei mit dem Fax angelegt, wenn ein neues Fax eingeht?
Dann wären wir ja schon Schritt weiter...


----------



## Flot0211 (30. Mai 2017)

Das Fax soll dann eigentlich nicht über das Faxgerät sondern über ein Faxmodem  direkt ab den PC geleitet werden. Das Fax muss dann soweit ich weiß manuell gespeichert werden.


----------



## JStein52 (30. Mai 2017)

Flot0211 hat gesagt.:


> Das Fax muss dann soweit ich weiß manuell gespeichert werden.


Und in welchem Format ? Dieser Schritt ist schon bedeutsam weil das die Komplexität deines Programmes beeinflusst. Wenn man z.B. vorraussetzen kann dass die FAxen als Datei in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis ankommen könnte man dieses Verzeichnis überwachen, dann OCR anstossen und die Texte weiter bearbeiten.


----------



## Flot0211 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube als  .tif


----------



## JStein52 (30. Mai 2017)

Also reduziert sich die Anforderung an dein Programm darauf festzustellen dass in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis eine neue tif-Datei angekommen ist, für diese eine OCR durchzuführen, in der Text-Datei nach bestimmten Infos zu suchen und diese in einem Formular darzustellen und in einer Datenbank abzulegen ? Das ist nicht sehr schwierig.


----------



## Flot0211 (30. Mai 2017)

Is die Datenbank nötig oder können die Informationen direkt aus der Text Datei angezeigt werden können?


----------



## JStein52 (30. Mai 2017)

Die Datenbank ist nicht notwendig. Aber du hattest das in deinem ersten Post geschrieben.


----------



## Flot0211 (30. Mai 2017)

Ja weil ich dachte die Informationen aus dem Text müssen in einer Datenbank gespeichert werden damit dass Anzeigeprogramm darauf zugreifen kann


----------



## JStein52 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne ja die Abläufe nicht aber eine Datenbank könnte ja trotzdem sinnvoll sein wenn auch später nochmal auf den Inhalt dieser Faxe zugegriffen werden soll. Da wäre es einfacher alles in einer Datenbank zu haben statt immer wieder die Textdateien auszuwerten.


----------



## Flot0211 (30. Mai 2017)

Normal wird dies nicht benötigt aber sinnvoll ist es dann bestimmt trotzdem 
Wie viel Arbeit wär es denn sowas zu programmieren?


----------



## JStein52 (30. Mai 2017)

Ein bisschen Arbeit ist das schon. Hast du mal so ein FAX und eine Beschreibung welche Infos da auszulesen sind und wie die grafische Oberfläche dazu aussehen soll ? Du musst es ja nicht hierher kopieren aber vielleicht per PN ?


----------



## Flot0211 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich hab nur ein Foto von so einem Fax, macht das was?


----------

